
Leave Me Alone – Unsubscription service for Gmail and Outlook - jivings
https://blog.squarecat.io/how-to-unsubscribe-from-spam-emails-in-gmail-and-outlook/
======
mercer
So for the convenience of having less spam, I give a third party access to all
my email, arguably the most important point where my security can be
compromised, other than my password manager? Or am I missing something?

------
dang
Looks like a good project but it had significant attention recently at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19037399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19037399),
which makes this more or less a duplicate
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).

~~~
jivings
We've made some significant improvements since then (including adding Outlook
support), but I understand it's probably mostly duplicate info yes.

------
DarwinMailApp
This product is really handy to be quite honest. We all know how annoying it
is to deal with spam mail.

And they charge so little clean up your inbox.

------
stirlo
Cool concept. I especially like the fact it uses the real unsubscribe link
rather than just filtering/deleting like unroll.me did. I revoked unroll.me’s
access shortly after installing because it didn’t do this. Only later did I
discover how I’d dodged a bullet when unroll.me’s extensive data mining became
publicised.

~~~
dinkydani
One of the creators here :). We wanted the subscriptions to be gone forever
rather than just labelling or deleting. Thanks for your support!

~~~
Splognosticus
Could you elaborate on why I'd need this? I dunno about anybody else but I
don't have a significant spam problem with Gmail, and the few unsolicited
emails I do get are easily dealt with by just reporting them as spam. It's not
clear from your website what your product actually does.

------
obunu
Great idea, love the focus on privacy. Nicely done!

------
sergiomattei
Great work!

